# How to trace a BI?



## brownindian (Feb 15, 2011)

My father was a Portuguese citizen. The consulate has aked me to get his BI if I want to apply for registration and to see if his birth certificate is reistered in Portugal. How do I do this? Pls can someoone advise?
Thanks


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Do you know where the BI was issued? It is usually in the city nearest to his birth, please be aware that a lot of older Portuguese were not registered on the date of their birth and were instead registered as being born a few weeks later, when their parents next visited the city. If you know where he was registered, then that is your first port of call as they will have a copy of his record.


----------



## brownindian (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.He was born in Goa and al l the records are either lost or destroyed. Hence the Consulate has asked me to see if his birth is registered in Portugal or to get his BI. I am sure he had a Portuguese identity card or passport as he had gone to Africa. If so, will his records be in Lisboa, Portugal?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Portuguese nationality law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

One practical obstacle is that the civil records of Goa were abandoned by Portugal during the invasion and hence it can be difficult for descendants of pre-1961 Portuguese citizens from Goa to prove their status.
** Portuguese Passport Information Read Me **


----------

